# Nespresso Lattissima Pro



## mikesmith181 (Feb 6, 2015)

Evening guys, I'm looking to get a Nespresso Lattissima Pro espresso machine, I picked this over the older "plus" model. My question is, if I wanted a normal cup of coffee in the morning ( a mug of coffee with a splash of milk), would this machine and capsules be ok with this task. I wont be using the nespresso capsules all the time, I've seen some you can refill and use any type of coffee, they will be my go to pods, just wanted to check I can do that before I went and got one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure you'll get a lot of response WRT Nespresso generally here, but the machine you mention seems to do non milk drinks as well as cappuccino etc. A typical mug of coffee might require 14-18grams of ground coffee (8oz mug), for this to be brewed to typical strength it might take 2-3 capsules to achieve this, don't try to pull a full mug from one capsule, the resulting will be very bitter if you do.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I have worked for Nespresso and if I remember correctly, the machine won't let you put a used pod in once it's been removed. It is possible to keep running water through a capsule by repeated pushing of the button but I wouldn't advise it because by 'real' espresso standards, the capsules are not very 'strong' in the first place and over extracting won't be nice. If you are using refillable compatible capsules, it's impossible for anyone to predict the outcome because it will depend on quality and grind level of whatever you put in. To make a cup of 'normal' coffee as you describe it (Americano with milk added) you'll want 2 capsules and some water heated in a kettle. Pulling the water through the capsule will make it taste bitter, as MWJB says above.

Better still, join in the forum and instead of the Nespresso machine, spend the same money on a grinder and single boiler setup! Admittedly it won't be as easy and convenient but your effort will be paid back by much better coffee!


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

I've seen videos online that show you can just run it without a capsule in to deliver hot water.


----------



## mikesmith181 (Feb 6, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I have worked for Nespresso and if I remember correctly, the machine won't let you put a used pod in once it's been removed. It is possible to keep running water through a capsule by repeated pushing of the button but I wouldn't advise it because by 'real' espresso standards, the capsules are not very 'strong' in the first place and over extracting won't be nice. If you are using refillable compatible capsules, it's impossible for anyone to predict the outcome because it will depend on quality and grind level of whatever you put in. To make a cup of 'normal' coffee as you describe it (Americano with milk added) you'll want 2 capsules and some water heated in a kettle. Pulling the water through the capsule will make it taste bitter, as MWJB says above.
> 
> Better still, join in the forum and instead of the Nespresso machine, spend the same money on a grinder and single boiler setup! Admittedly it won't be as easy and convenient but your effort will be paid back by much better coffee!


I've got the single boiler setup ATM, and I stopped using it for how much effort it took, with regards to the coffee grind sticking to the water spigot when your brewing your beverage, I found it was just a lot of effort for what it was. That's my opinion of my experience, I know others will differ.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

+1 for buying a grinder and single boiler.

Some of our friends have got a nespresso and its very expensive to run for not very good results...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I purchased a Nespresso Lattissima January last year. Returned it unopened after reading info on these forums regarding how much better coffee one could produce from affordable entry level machines such as a Gaggia Classic. As it turned out after missing out on a couple of second hand ones off the for sale section here, I ended up with a better quality machine on which I'm currently learning the fine art of producing great coffee. Do not regret returning the Nespresso one bit!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well either choice is fair enough. No one can pretend that making 'real' espresso is quick and easy. We all know it involves a certain amount of commitment which is not appropriate for everyone first thing in the morning! Trouble is I drank so much nespresso at work and while it's much better than the coffee you get in most work places, it just made me feel very uninspired. Somehow it seems bland and doesn't even approach the taste and mouthfeel I got with my little Gaggia.

I don't think the cost of nespresso is astronomical, I worked out that it costs me about 80p for my 18g of coffee, but if you have to use 2 capsules, you're pretty much there. Plus the cost of a Lattissima would get you a classic and grinder.

I didn't think you could get water by pressing the button with no capsule in. To be fair though I never tried. I did try the 'one capsule two pushes lungo' though and started using lungo capsules with the ristretto button after that. (We didn't pay for capsules so it was no problem to make up the volume to a "6oz espresso"!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've drank my fair share of drinks from a Nespresso machine. Mostly the capsules rated 9 or 10 on their strength chart. Certainly nicest from any pod machine I've tried (Dolce Gusto, Tassimo etc).


----------



## mikesmith181 (Feb 6, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Well either choice is fair enough. No one can pretend that making 'real' espresso is quick and easy. We all know it involves a certain amount of commitment which is not appropriate for everyone first thing in the morning! Trouble is I drank so much nespresso at work and while it's much better than the coffee you get in most work places, it just made me feel very uninspired. Somehow it seems bland and doesn't even approach the taste and mouthfeel I got with my little Gaggia.
> 
> I don't think the cost of nespresso is astronomical, I worked out that it costs me about 80p for my 18g of coffee, but if you have to use 2 capsules, you're pretty much there. Plus the cost of a Lattissima would get you a classic and grinder.
> 
> I didn't think you could get water by pressing the button with no capsule in. To be fair though I never tried. I did try the 'one capsule two pushes lungo' though and started using lungo capsules with the ristretto button after that. (We didn't pay for capsules so it was no problem to make up the volume to a "6oz espresso"!


With the lattissima pro there is a spout you can put in the milk frother spigot and that will give you the hot water.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah ok. That must be a new machine then. They only did the standard one and the + when I was involved. I got given a Citiz & Milk but I gave it to my mum because I had my Gaggia. Agree with double shot though, Nespresso is the better capsule system if you're only interested in coffee. The Hotmetalette has got a Tassimo machine that allegedly makes tea, coffee, "Chai Latte" and hot chocolate. The coffee is terrible and you have to use their milk capsules too (which makes it 10x worse). When I'm at hers I drink them but I get that same 'dirty pleasure' feeling you get when you are forced to eat a MuckDonalds when what you really fancy is a GBK. It's disappointing, you know it's bad, but somehow you accept it and then find it strangely compelling in a weird way. At least Nespresso coffee tastes like coffee! And you can use fresh milk! Those 'aeroccino' things are actually a lot better than I expected them to be as well. They don't overheat the milk, they're easy to clean and very fast. Ok you won't be doing latte art with them because they put a bit too much air in the foam but pretty good for what they are.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> When I'm at hers I drink them but I get that same 'dirty pleasure' feeling you get when you are forced to eat a MuckDonalds when what you really fancy is a GBK. It's disappointing, you know it's bad, but somehow you accept it and then find it strangely compelling in a weird way. At least Nespresso coffee tastes like coffee! And you can use fresh milk! Those 'aeroccino' things are actually a lot better than I expected them to be as well. They don't overheat the milk, they're easy to clean and very fast. Ok you won't be doing latte art with them because they put a bit too much air in the foam but pretty good for what they are.


You nailed it describing your 'dirty (guilty) pleasure'. 

Agree, Aerocino is probably the best standalone milk Frother I've tried. Purchased a Dualit equivalent that had great reviews on John Lewis website but disappointingly it just doesn't heat the milk enough imo. I never liked the taste of UHT milk used in Tassimo pods and so was looking for a device that would allow me to use my own milk (usually semi-skimmed) when making Lattes or Cappas.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mikesmith181

Not sure if you're aware but the seasonal Nespresso offer in the build up to Xmas of a free £75 credit (£25 off on three separate orders of pods/accessories etc) just ended on 31/01/15? It was one of the main reasons I purchased a Lattisima a year ago as it effectively reduced the cost of the machine by almost 50%!


----------



## sergeyklimanov1990 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi!!! I have a question. In this review, https://milkfrothertop.com/nespresso-lattissima-pro-review/ it was said that the coffee machine can only use Lattissima capsules. Is this true, or can I use capsules from other manufacturers?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

sergeyklimanov1990 said:


> Hi!!! I have a question. In this review, https://milkfrothertop.com/nespresso-lattissima-pro-review/ it was said that the coffee machine can only use Lattissima capsules. Is this true, or can I use capsules from other manufacturers?


 Hi, have you tried asking the reviewerer?


----------



## sergeyklimanov1990 (Nov 28, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Hi, have you tried asking the reviewerer?


 Yes but he doesn't answer.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

sergeyklimanov1990 said:


> Yes but he doesn't answer.


 The review says you can use the typical "ristretto/espresso/lungo" Nespresso capsules.

I'm not aware there is a Latissima capsule, only original & vertuo.


----------

